# Frage zu den Schweinwerfern



## Hansch (29. September 2002)

Hi,
ich hab ne Frage zu dem Tutorial "Scheinwerfer". Und zwar sind bei mir immer  die Kanten vom Lichkegel so gut zue sehen, egal, wie hoch ich den Gauschen Weichzeichner setze?!?
Wie mach ich, dass der Boden durch den Scheinwerfer erleuchtet wird?

Danke!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (30. September 2002)

Das mit den Kanten kann ich mir eigentlich nur dadurch erklären, dass du die Ebene fixiert hast, also der gefüllte Bereich nicht durch Weichzeichnen an Dichte verlieren kann.

Das Beleuchten würde ich entweder mit den Beleuchtungseffekten machen oder markieren und mit Strg + U aufhellen.

Wenn du mit Beleuchten den Kegel meinst, musst du einfach eine weiße Ellipse auf den Bereich legen und stark weichzeichnen. So sollte das eigentlich funktionieren.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## nanda (30. September 2002)

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass hansch einfach nur vergißt die auswahl aufzuheben.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (30. September 2002)

Wenn ich nicht irre , dann wird aber ab einem bestimmten grad des Weichzeichnens auch das innere der Auswahl weicher und teilweise Transparent, oder?


----------



## nanda (30. September 2002)

du besserwisser 

hansch hat nicht gesagt, dass sich gar nichts tut, sondern nur, dass sichtbare kanten bleiben.

auch wenn ich den weichzeichner so hoch einstelle, dass ich den lichtkegel fast nur noch erahnen kann (und damit das innere der auswahl fast transparent ist), bleibt am rand eine mehr oder weniger starke kante.


----------



## Hansch (1. Oktober 2002)

Hi,
es lag jetzt anscheinend wirklich daran, dass ich die Auswahl nicht aufgehoben habe 
Aber habt ihr noch ein paar Tipps, damit ich des besser hinkrieg, dass der Boden beleuctet wird?

Danke!


----------

